# Увеличение грыжи L5-S1 с 4мм до 18мм за полтора года



## Nataschik (5 Сен 2017)

Краткая история: с февраля 2016 до августа 2017 грыжа L5-S1 выросла из протрузии 4мм до грыжи 10х11х18мм. Текущее состояние позволяет работать сидя, но боли периодически появляются во время движения, сохраняется симптом натяжения Ласега, миофасциальный синдром. Никогда не было потери чувствительности нигде, на цыпочках/пятках стою. Только по ночам изредка левую ногу сводит. 5 дней назад закончила 10дневный курс диклофенака. (был и ксефокам, катадалон - не помогли. Мовалис, детралекс, эуфиллин в/в, мильгамма в/м, токи, магнит, ортопедическая подушка, апликатор Кузнецова - помогли). 
Подробности: В прошлое обострении в марте 2017, когда грыжа выросла до 9мм. Мне помогли 4 укола дексаметазона и токи и я на 3,5 месяца забыла о боли до нового приступа. В конце июле 2017 дексаметазон уже не помог. Начала сама делать ЛФК и ходить до работы-обратно по 5 км в день.* Не повредит ли мне каждый день заниматься ЛФК по 45 минут и ходить по 5км пешком* или стоит дождаться нового МРТ через полгодика, например, на том же аппарате, на котором сделаны первые 2 МРТ? Есть мнение, что 18мм это не настоящий текущий размер и для сравнения надо делать на одном и том же аппарате МРТ. От показанной нейрохирургом микродискэктомии я воздерживаюсь. В ЦИТО при размере 4мм мне предложили холодноплазменную нуклеопластику, отказалась. Также один из докторов предложил провести высокочастотную рецепцию (или дерецепцию..) но меня это испугало. Не решилась. Плавание на животе мне запретил физиотерапевт, от висения на турнике предостерег нейрохирург, а исключить нагрузку стоя на прямых ногах в наклоне рекомендовал вертебролог. Также *вопрос о планировании беременности*. С какого момента можно отсчитывать период без боли? Сколько отсчитывать? И Что значит без боли?))) Когда совсем никогда, даже при выполнении любых упражнений, не больно? С деталями можно ознакомиться в приложении.
А также хотелось бы услышать мнение специалистов о целесообразности применения данных препаратов: кортексин, актовегин, никотиновая кислота, алфлутоп, дискус композитум, траумель, гидрокортизон, маркаин и депо-медрол. - все это мне рекомендовали пропить/проколоть врачи, по которым я металась за эти полтора года. 
Еще буду благодарна, если кто-то прокомментирует, почему нейрохирург написал про секвестрированную грыжу в заключении, если ни на одном МРТ такого слова не встречается.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (5 Сен 2017)

То, что Вам рекомендовали "пропить/проколоть", является совершенно бесполезным.
То, что ежедневно ходите по 5км и занимаетесь по 45 минут ЛФК, очень хорошо.
Как я понял из текста, Вы проживаете в Москве. Чтобы "не тянуть кота за хвост" и не терять зря время на посещение различных специалистов, основной целью которых является не помочь Вам как можно скорее избавиться от страданий, а как можно больше заработать на Вас, рекомендую обратиться за помощью к московским консультантам Форума докторам Ступину Фёдору Петровичу и (или) Рудковскому Андрею Иосифовичу с просьбой об очной консультации. Это ускорит Ваше выздоровление.


----------



## Nataschik (5 Сен 2017)

@Владимир Воротынцев, благодарю за оперативный ответ. Я тоже рада обретенной возможности двигаться без боли и поэтому опасаюсь просто с места в карьер, как говориться сорвать спину. Ура, значит я сэкономила огромную кучу денег, потому что некоторые из данных блокад стоили по 17 тысяч рублей за процедуру и теперь смогу себе позволить попасть к Ступину Фёдору Петровичу на консультацию. Проблема только в том, что я не смогу регулярно ездить в Люберцы, не знаю насколько целесообразно приехать туда 1 раз...
К Фёдору Петровичу можно попасть только через 2,5 недели.


----------

